# Upset Stomach



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all.

This morning Cola had messed in the house (the 1st time) and it was very very runny.

I took her out this morning as usual and she messed again in the park (something she never does) and it was still very runny, just like water.

She hasnt eaten anything different in the last few days and when I gave her some dry food she didnt eat it.

All day she has been lying on the sofa with a very sorry look in her face and hasnt wanted to move. This is very strange for her as she usually follows me everywhere.

I know its probably an upset tummy but Im worried about her, Ive heard chicken and rice is good for loose bowels but she doesnt want to eat anything right now.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## hotnspicey1973 (May 14, 2008)

sorry to hear shes not well i boil chicken and just give little and often hope shes better soon and raw egg


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

hotnspicey1973 said:


> sorry to hear shes not well i boil chicken and just give little and often hope shes better soon and raw egg


Thanks I will try her with some chicken when she feels hungry, shes still on the sofa just dozing on and off.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Is she drinking ok?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> Is she drinking ok?


Well I had to leave her for a few hours but since I got home she hasnt drunk either. She hasnt moved in 4 hours, just sleeping next to me. Im really worried about her.

She is just turning 6 months old, could this be anything to do with her coming into season already?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

You`ll need to be careful she doesnt get dehydrated,if you grab a handful of skin and it doesnt ping back he could be dehydrated.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks I will keep an eye on her, if shes no better by morning I will take her to see the vet.

She usually gets on really well with my cat too but she growled and barked at him earlier because she thought he was stealing her biscuits! Which shocked me a bit as shes never guarded her food before. I am hoping its just hormonal and shes coming into season.

Then again she has always eaten grass etc so am wondering if she ate anything that didnt agree with her.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

hi,
when my pup had diarrhoea, people advised me to give her scrambled egg, chicken and rice and also mash potato. no seasoning in anything just the egg, chicken, rice and potatoes!

hope this helps!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sometimes they eat things you dont see them eat while in the park she could have eaten fox poo always a good one for making Daisy loose , or could she have eaten anything out of a bin at home , sometimes its best not to feed while she has the runs but to get her to drink put a little splash of milk in her drinking water just enough to colour the water she will drink that our always do lol . Keep her quiet if she wants to sleep let her bodys heal while asleep , Daisy came into her first season on monday and she has been a little quiet too , if your at all still worried take her to the vets most likely he will give you something to stop the runs and a dioralite type stuff for her to drink usually clears it up in a couple of days , hope she feels better soon .


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

you can also use pepto-bismol to help bung cola up!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> hi,
> when my pup had diarrhoea, people advised me to give her scrambled egg, chicken and rice and also mash potato. no seasoning in anything just the egg, chicken, rice and potatoes!
> 
> hope this helps!


Hiya, I was actually just reading your posts when Vegus had the runs!

I will try her on some egg or chicken tomorrow but for today Im gonna leave her be.

thanks for the advice


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> Sometimes they eat things you dont see them eat while in the park she could have eaten fox poo always a good one for making Daisy loose , or could she have eaten anything out of a bin at home , sometimes its best not to feed while she has the runs but to get her to drink put a little splash of milk in her drinking water just enough to colour the water she will drink that our always do lol . Keep her quiet if she wants to sleep let her bodys heal while asleep , Daisy came into her first season on monday and she has been a little quiet too , if your at all still worried take her to the vets most likely he will give you something to stop the runs and a dioralite type stuff for her to drink usually clears it up in a couple of days , hope she feels better soon .


Hi thanks for your advice, Cola hasnt eaten anything today although she keeps sniffing/guarding her biscuit, shes not eating them! So thought it best not to feed her anything tonight and see how she is in the morning.

Shes still on the sofa with me, she tried to get off but came over all wobbly and climbed back on. Shes very growly with the cat but other than that just dozing on and off.

I take her to the park nearby me that has lots of ducks, swans, foxes, squirrels around and shes always nibbling on something - I hope she is better by the morning. I am worried that shes not drinking but shes nowhere near dehydrated so again Im hoping by the morning she will at least drink.

I guess I'm panicking a bit because shes my 1st dog (although I have looked after other dogs) shes my new baby and Im probably over reacting a bit.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> you can also use pepto-bismol to help bung cola up!


LOL really?? I know it works wonders with humans (always has at least 2 bottles in the cupboard!)


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all! Just had to post to say Cola made it off the sofa and is drinking! Pheww ... she is after some food now but Im thinking its better to wait until morning ??


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Leave her till morning and just make sure she drinks or has access to drink it saves the carpet over night lol, Dont give her human preperations unless stated by your vet first Our Daisy was constipated for several days and on the advice of our vet we used Lactulose which is all natural , human medicines can sometimes be too strong for thier phsiology to cope with so unless told to do so leave it till you have spoken to your vet , You can ask if there is a human alternative that could be cheeper to buy than the vet prescribed medicine but what you will get should only cost about a tenner .


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> Leave her till morning and just make sure she drinks or has access to drink it saves the carpet over night lol, Dont give her human preperations unless stated by your vet first Our Daisy was constipated for several days and on the advice of our vet we used Lactulose which is all natural , human medicines can sometimes be too strong for thier phsiology to cope with so unless told to do so leave it till you have spoken to your vet , You can ask if there is a human alternative that could be cheeper to buy than the vet prescribed medicine but what you will get should only cost about a tenner .


Hi Andrea - I wouldnt give her anything unless the vet says its ok, if I have to take her tomorrow I will ask if there are any alternatives though.

She ate a biscuit and went straight outside as she got the runs again but at least she is drinking now.

Im gonna have to leave the back door open tonight as she very nearly didnt make it to the garden earlier! She has water down and I will check on her in the morning.

Thanks for all your help, its much appreciated .. think im gonna have an early night, will keep you updated tomorrow


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

kittykat said:


> Hi all! Just had to post to say Cola made it off the sofa and is drinking! Pheww ... she is after some food now but Im thinking its better to wait until morning ??


yeah i asked an online vet about pepto-bismol because people on another forum said i could use it. the dosage is 1ml per pound of dog!!!
i know it sounds an awful lot of pepto-bismol doesnt it.

when vegas had the runs i just gave her 1tbs every 6 hours and she seemed fine. she didnt really like the taste and smell but it did her some good! she wasnt impressed at all!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> yeah i asked an online vet about pepto-bismol because people on another forum said i could use it. the dosage is 1ml per pound of dog!!!
> i know it sounds an awful lot of pepto-bismol doesnt it.
> 
> when vegas had the runs i just gave her 1tbs every 6 hours and she seemed fine. she didnt really like the taste and smell but it did her some good! she wasnt impressed at all!


Ohh I thought you were kidding LOL

Pepto-bismol is great stuff, its good to know dogs can tolerate it too


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Im up at 6.15am today .. on a SATURDAY! 

Good news is Cola seems so much better, shes been playing this morning and seems back to her normal self.

Im gonna try giving her chicken today though as I defrosted loads of it last nite.

I feel so daft after worrying like that yesterday ... I havent felt like this since my daughter was a baby! (Many years ago!)

Thanks for the advice all.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

When was she wormed last? I would go to the vets they don't mind it's what they are there for! Don't leave it too long! It might just be upset tummy!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

She was wormed about 3 weeks ago. I need to take her to the vets for microchipping so I will ask them to worm her again next week.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> You`ll need to be careful she doesnt get dehydrated,if you grab a handful of skin and it doesnt ping back he could be dehydrated.


You could give ice cubes if the dog won't drink, my dog loves them and when he was ill a while back, he didn't want to drink but was still taking ice from us.



andrea 35 said:


> Leave her till morning and just make sure she drinks or has access to drink it saves the carpet over night lol, Dont give her human preperations unless stated by your vet first Our Daisy was constipated for several days and on the advice of our vet we used Lactulose which is all natural , human medicines can sometimes be too strong for thier phsiology to cope with so unless told to do so leave it till you have spoken to your vet , You can ask if there is a human alternative that could be cheeper to buy than the vet prescribed medicine but what you will get should only cost about a tenner .


Lactulose - in liquid form? if so it is a human medicane, I have had it myself a few times, in sainsburys parmacy it was cheaper to buy it then have it on presiction! You would need to check the dosage though.

I wonder what else you can give?? as when I had my houserabbit, our vet advised pineapple juice when she had fur-balls - always made her better, I think it workes the same carnberry juice does for human waterworks problems


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, just had the same problem diarrhoea and eating grass to be sick with my 2 year old - started off with eating the puppy food - starved for nearly 2 days - gave her scrambled egg - took her to vet as even taking up the water she was drinking - antibiotic as had temp. and Koalin - getting better - not so runny - but plenty of washing lol. She is still leaking - so keeping an eye on her - still drinking and eating - but not puppy food, feeding them seperate. I worry about my dogs more than the kids.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> You could give ice cubes if the dog won't drink, my dog loves them and when he was ill a while back, he didn't want to drink but was still taking ice from us.
> 
> Lactulose - in liquid form? if so it is a human medicane, I have had it myself a few times, in sainsburys parmacy it was cheaper to buy it then have it on presiction! You would need to check the dosage though.
> 
> I wonder what else you can give?? as when I had my houserabbit, our vet advised pineapple juice when she had fur-balls - always made her better, I think it workes the same carnberry juice does for human waterworks problems


 I give mine ice cubes but mainly when the weather is hot as it has been the last week and he loves them, but not too many in case it chills there little tummies hehe!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

snowey said:


> Hi, just had the same problem diarrhoea and eating grass to be sick with my 2 year old - started off with eating the puppy food - starved for nearly 2 days - gave her scrambled egg - took her to vet as even taking up the water she was drinking - antibiotic as had temp. and Koalin - getting better - not so runny - but plenty of washing lol. She is still leaking - so keeping an eye on her - still drinking and eating - but not puppy food, feeding them seperate. I worry about my dogs more than the kids.


Sorry to hear about your dog, I couldnt imagine how I'd feel if she wasnt better today, thankfully she is. I kept waking up to check on her - I dont think I ever done that with my daughter! LOL At least when its a child you know what you can give them to make them feel better.

I gave Cola some boiled chicken for breakfast, same for lunch and just boiled up some rice to mix in to it and she really enjoyed it! Im gonna stick to that just for today to make sure. We also went for a long walk this morning and again just now and she seems back to her old self, chasing all the dogs in the park and running after the squirrels.

I think shes actually enjoying the chicken & rice better than her regular food 

Thanks for everyones advice.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Gemma83 said:


> You could give ice cubes if the dog won't drink, my dog loves them and when he was ill a while back, he didn't want to drink but was still taking ice from us.
> 
> Lactulose - in liquid form? if so it is a human medicane, I have had it myself a few times, in sainsburys parmacy it was cheaper to buy it then have it on presiction! You would need to check the dosage though.
> 
> I wonder what else you can give?? as when I had my houserabbit, our vet advised pineapple juice when she had fur-balls - always made her better, I think it workes the same carnberry juice does for human waterworks problems


The lactulose was for Daisy ,s constipation at first i was told 5ml=1tsp one in the morn one in the aftrnoon , but when i called back in the afternoon to check if i could give any more they said it wont harm her to give moore as it was a natural laxative so i think i ended up giving her another 4 tsp throughout the day , the only thing it would have done was given her the squits lol . but at the time she so desperately needed to go i thought what the hell , even giving her that much she didnt get the runs and now is pretty much back to normal . I paid £4.85 from lloyds chemist it was nearest at the time . will keep some in stock now i know ,


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

kittykat said:


> I gave Cola some boiled chicken for breakfast, same for lunch and just boiled up some rice to mix in to it and she really enjoyed it! Im gonna stick to that just for today to make sure. We also went for a long walk this morning and again just now and she seems back to her old self, chasing all the dogs in the park and running after the squirrels.
> 
> I think shes actually enjoying the chicken & rice better than her regular food
> 
> Thanks for everyones advice.


Glad to hear your dog is feeling better - Tia is back to her old self today - gave them chicken and rice also - now my oldest dog Honey has an upset tum today - and she is on the same diet lol


----------

